# Tuepintine good for infection



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

When my daughter was 7yr.s old while riding a bike she cut her heel on the spikes ,took a slice right to the bone.
I was visiting my aunt who[she lived to be 100]ran for the turpintine and poued it into her wound,daughter screamed when she did it,I was mad because she hurt her and worried avout what it would do to open large wound like that.

It healed faster than any large open cut I'd ever seen.Not sure if the stuff is still the same they use to use,but if so it really worked good for a gaping cut that should have had stitches,but it closed so did'nt need them.

Not advising it just sayign I keep it around now just in case.


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2011)

Good to know! Thanks!!


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Never heard that one , good to know though .


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

So does Hydrogen Peroxide and it's not an organic solvent.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

> Turpentine and petroleum distillates such as coal oil and kerosene have been used medicinally since ancient times, as topical and sometimes internal home remedies. Topically it has been used for abrasions and wounds, as a treatment for lice, and when mixed with animal fat it has been used as a chest rub, or inhaler for nasal and throat ailments. Many modern chest rubs, such as the Vicks variety, still contain turpentine in their formulations.
> 
> Taken internally it was used as treatment for intestinal parasites because of its alleged antiseptic and diuretic properties, and a general cure-all as in Hamlin's Wizard Oil. Sugar, molasses or honey were sometimes used to mask the taste. Internal administration of these toxic products is no longer common today.


I'm not sure about putting it on a large open wound because of the toxicity risk, but I can see it being effective for smaller ones.

Concerning Hydrogen Peroxide... it's not as beneficial as most think


> While dilute solutions of hydrogen peroxide were long used for cleaning small surface wounds, studies suggest that hydrogen peroxide is ineffective in treating these wounds, and may increase healing time. While it is an effective cleaning agent, hydrogen peroxide may not actually improve the rate of wound healing. High enough concentrations to provide antiseptic effect may also increase the time of wound healing by damaging human cells. Further, hydrogen peroxide applied to wounds can impede healing and lead to scarring because it destroys newly formed skin cells.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I wouldn't use something just because it appeared to work once. I'd stick to recognized methods of treating wounds. My grandfather believed in gargling with kerosene and I wouldn't do that either.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Turpentine has been used for years. Didn't you ever read/watch Old Yeller when you were a kid? Turpentine used to be made from Yellow Pines if I remember correctly. I don't think it originally had any petroleum products in it. Worked on man and beast.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

My brother-in-law's family is from the country. Swallowing a spoon of kerosene or "Vick's salve" were common for his parents. Goodness it would take a lot of convincing for me to do something like that. 

I know people who've nearly had a foot severed--and the old time remedy was to pack it in sugar. Full recovery, no horrendous infection.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

Fn/Form said:


> My brother-in-law's family is from the country. Swallowing a spoon of kerosene or "Vick's salve" were common for his parents. Goodness it would take a lot of convincing for me to do something like that.
> 
> I know people who've nearly had a foot severed--and the old time remedy was to pack it in sugar. Full recovery, no horrendous infection.


Sugar has properties which minimize/eliminate bacterial colonization if concentrations are high enough...and if they can't thrive, they will eventually die. Some of the better country hams are cured with sugar as one of the main ingredients in the rub for dry-curing...it's not just used for enhancing the flavor...and don't forget about maple-cured pork products. Just some trivial info, but I think you can see the relevance.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

When I was young, I tried to hit my Aunt (six years older) with a stick. When I tried to throw it, it wouldn't release. Seems it had a nail in it and the nail had gone into my hand. I was so mad at her I hadn't noticed. My grandmother pulled it out and poured turpentine on it. Don't remember if she even wrapped it, she could have.


----------

